# Wheel gun food.



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

After getting a chance to try some small batches of .38 loads, I put together a few more.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Oh man!........I do not have the nerve to even attempt it. (and I don't even drink any more)


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Higgy Baby said:


> Oh man!........I do not have the nerve to even attempt it. (and I don't even drink any more)


Not really hard if you can follow a recipe And operate a few simple hand tools. Do need to pay attention when doing different batches. I take a break between loads, so that I basically start over again with the powder scale and powder measure, when I switch bullets. (In this case 125gr XTP, 158gr Lead Semi-wad cutter, and then 158 gr XTP. Each with its own powder charge.)

The preliminary brass prep can all be done as a single batch. (Resize/decap, prime, mouth flare.).

I‘m using my most basic press, a Lee hand press, which slows me down a bit and forces me to take my time.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

How long did it take you to get them all standing up like that ...
I would have spent more time knocking them over and picking them up than it took to Reload them all ... Great Hands ! 

Nice job ... I'm a big fan of the Lee Hand Press when reloading handgun ammo also !
Gary


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Nice selection, reminds me I need to do some more 38s, borrowed a mold from a buddy. Looks like you have a NICE range day in your future!


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

Sweet! Handloading can be enjoyable and rewarding in its' own right. Can't say it saved me $ but did let me shoot more. And more/better choices in ammo. Along with great satisfaction. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Good stuff right there Doc!


----------

